# Synchronization problem



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Nokia Lumia 610 smartphone. Installed is Windows 7 with all the latest updates. Yesterday, after I changed the language settings from German to English, the synchronization of emails stopped working! I get the following error message:

Error code: 80070490

Will appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

This has nothing to do with the hard drive. I'm talking about my Nokia Lumia 610 smartphone :grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's strange, not sure why I posted that :lil:

Is the phone from the US? Time synchronization is controlled by the GPS and the server used. Inside the time settings menu there should be an option for it.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

:grin: No, I live in Europe. Actually, it was all working fine until I switched from German into English. Then I switched back into English and it did not work.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you go to settings > Date/Time is there a sever to choose from?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

No. I only see the following:

24-hour clock on/off
Set automatically on/off


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

It shows error code: 80070490

When I go to the setting, I see the following:

Account Name: Windows Live

Download new content: hourly

Download email from: the last 7 days

Content to synchronize: Email

Username: [email protected]

Password: nokiaisnotworking

Server: m.hotmail.com

Logging: off (recommended)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Turn off set automatically then restart the phone.

Then enable the feature and reboot. Does the time sync?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

i tried it. it didn't work


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

To be honest, I'm not sure what the problem may be. Error code 80070490 seems to relate to many different problems.

My last recommendation is to backup your data and reset the phone to factory settings.


----------

